# Need new strings. Vapor Trail or winners choice? Or other?



## lblanton1 (Aug 27, 2013)

I need new bow strings. I have 1 bow shop telling me vapor trail and I have another telling me winners choice. Obviously they are trying to sale them but I want a more quality string bc price difference is only $20. PLease advise.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 27, 2013)

lblanton1 said:


> I need new bow strings. I have 1 bow shop telling me vapor trail and I have another telling me winners choice. Obviously they are trying to sale them but I want a more quality string bc price difference is only $20. PLease advise.



Send a pm to Tracker1 on here......Vapor Trail would be my choice between the two, but give Scott a shout, see what he has to say....


----------



## wtailchaser (Aug 27, 2013)

Vaportrail.  Great strings.  Fast and affordable.


----------



## young gunna (Aug 27, 2013)

Look up Threadz Bowstrings......... They are great and fast service...


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 27, 2013)

I second Tracker1.  Just got a set made from him and I am more than pleased with the quality.


----------



## hunter783445 (Aug 27, 2013)

Vapor Trail over everything


----------



## 1crazybowhunter (Aug 27, 2013)

I third Scott at Apache Strings. I've been using him exclusively this year and haven't had any problems. His strings are averaging about 6 fps faster than other manufacturers strings on the same bow. He warranties his strings for 1 year against any string stretch, serving seperation or peep rotation. The only other company that I know that matches that is America's best bowstrings. Second on the list would be First String.


----------



## cliff from jax (Aug 27, 2013)

Threadz you cant go wrong jerry and margie carter make a great string and they will have them to you fast there web is threadz.com and another one is center punch strings pm C cape on here does a great job


----------



## guesswho (Aug 28, 2013)

Well it seems I'm the only one but I use winners choice extreme 8190 on my brute x


----------



## dmedd (Aug 28, 2013)

cliff from jax said:


> Threadz you cant go wrong jerry and margie carter make a great string and they will have them to you fast there web is threadz.com and another one is center punch strings pm C cape on here does a great job



I agree with Cliff. They both build fantastic strings.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 28, 2013)

1crazybowhunter said:


> I third Scott at Apache Strings.



I 4th.  Great customer service too.


----------



## Covehnter (Aug 28, 2013)

I am liking my Apache string that 1crazybowhunter put on for me. Coop has my Destoryer throwing darts.


----------



## Stroud Creek (Aug 28, 2013)

I have had 3 sets of winners choice and I DO NOT like them. all 3 sets stretched very bad. I have never shot Vapor Trail


----------



## blazer21 (Aug 28, 2013)

Pro Line! Very very nice strings!!


----------



## South Man (Aug 29, 2013)

I shoot Vaportrails and never had any problems


----------



## Craigaria (Aug 31, 2013)

Apache...


----------



## Taylor Co. (Sep 4, 2013)

young gunna said:


> Look up Threadz Bowstrings......... They are great and fast service...



Yep, that's what I/we use at our shop.


----------



## B Man (Sep 4, 2013)

Threadz


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Sep 4, 2013)

*Smoke*

Apache..


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 4, 2013)

Winner's Choice, haters gonna hate............


----------



## Stroud Creek (Sep 18, 2013)

Not at all but all 3 sets I had stretched very bad.


----------



## Tank1202 (Sep 18, 2013)

Apache


----------



## birddog721 (Sep 18, 2013)

Buck nasty custom string for me!


----------



## FordHunter (Sep 18, 2013)

I just put some custom first strings on my hoyt.  I am really enjoying them and have not had any cam lean issues


----------

